# Should i take clomid 2day?



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi,
    I finished taking provera on sun and got my af yesterday.I am supposed to start clomid tonight but dont know wether to or not as my consultant said i need to av heavy period and it isnt.This seems like a normal period to me,maybe just a little heavier.Im so confused.I seem to remember last time i had provera my period was really heavy.Whenever i av one though (every few months) its never heavy! What should i do? Please help,its driving me crazy.My husband said at least you are having a period so maybe you should take the clomid.xx


----------



## Bibble/Bubble Monster (Mar 20, 2007)

hiya

I am not sure why your cons would say that you need a heavy period? But if you have taken the provera and af has arrived then i would start taking it.

If in doubt you could always contact the dr's and check 

xx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

I was never told it had to be a heavy period in order to start the Clomid so not sure why your cons has said that? 

I took Norethisterone to give me a 'period' and took my first Clomid tablet on the second day of bleeding.

I'd go for it hun!

Ros
x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank u for your help.I think i will go for it,i dont want the chance to go bye.xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Angelmoon,ive just noticed youve got ur scan coming up so  xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with the other ladies...not sure why you've been told to have a heavy period.

You should ignore any spotting or brown "old" blood and if AF showed after around 3pm then you class the following day as cd1 but as long as the bleedings full flow red blood then that should be ok...

eg...

Mon...spotting "old" blood
Tues...full flow red bleeding starts 3pm
Wed...cd1
Thurs...cd2 take clomid

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi minxy,
            Thanx for the advice,when i started yesterday morn it was proper bright red,i dont usally get that straight away,so do u think clomid 2day is ok then?x


----------



## nikki p (Mar 8, 2007)

hello angelmoon i just wanted to know how long your a/f took to come after you stopped taking norethisterone? I have stopped taking if for 5 days now and no sign of a/f!!!! thanks Nikki P x


----------



## nikki p (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi max bet your excited arent you!!! goodluck hun fingers and toes crossed for a   this cycle            Hugs Nikki P XXX


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya niki p,
                Thanks for your support.I am excited now people have put my mind at rest,i was all over the place before.It spoilt it not knowing what to do.Im ok now.I dont think you get as much support from your consultant as you should,i phoned up last week to ask something,i had to leave a message and they still havent got back to me.So i thought theres no point asking there advice on the problem i had 2day or i would never be taking the clomid lol.

                Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Good luck.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

max_8579 said:


> Hi minxy,
> Thanx for the advice,when i started yesterday morn it was proper bright red,i dont usally get that straight away,so do u think clomid 2day is ok then?x


Obviously I'm not medically qualified but I'd say if you had full flow bright red bleeding yesterday morning then today would be cd2...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi max

I'd agree with minxy.  My clinic said to wait for red blood flow not discharge or spotting and if I started late in the day the next day would be day 1.

It's silly but I'm sure alot of us peer into the loo first thing and say is that really the start or just  spotting etc.  It freaks me out that you have to judge on a thing that matters this much when most periods have a few days of spotting or discharge before.  Last week with my IVF I took my Supracur and then agoinised about the fact that the bleeding stopped.

Good luck hope you get a BFP


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya maybemummy,
                          I agree the judgeing isnt nice,i would be gutted if i took it 2nite then the bleeding stopped.Good luck to you too.

                        And to everyone else,thanx 4 ur advice and support.xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bibble/Bubble Monster said:


> hiya
> 
> I am not sure why your cons would say that you need a heavy period? But if you have taken the provera and af has arrived then i would start taking it.
> 
> ...


----------

